# Electronic Arts - Mehr Actionkracher wie Grand Theft Auto oder Assassin's Creed



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Electronic Arts - Mehr Actionkracher wie Grand Theft Auto oder Assassin's Creed*

					Laut Executive Vice President Patrick Soderlund fehlt es Electronic Arts besonders an großen AAA-Actionkrachern der Marke Grand Theft Auto oder Assassin's Creed. Dies soll sich jetzt durch die Mithilfe von Jade Raymond ändern, die inzwischen von Ubisoft zu EA umgesiedelt ist. Zusammen will man sich auf die Realisierung neuer Action-IPs konzentrieren.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Electronic Arts - Mehr Actionkracher wie Grand Theft Auto oder Assassin's Creed*


----------



## michelthemaster (17. Oktober 2015)

Lernt vom Erfolg Anderer... Einfach Battlefield von 3 verschiedenen (uninspirierten, vom Spiel schon gelangweilten) Entwicklern (wie bei Cod) entwickeln lassen und dann einfach vierteljährlich raus bringen. Ihr werdet sehen, dass ihr im Geld schwimmen werdet! Und dann aber bitte nicht vergessen, die Marke nach 3-4 Jahren bzw einem wirklich abgrundtiefen Teil einfach einzustampfen und dann dafür die Lizenz zu behalten, damit auch niemand zeigen kann, wie man es mit Herz besser machen kann. 

Wenn schon jeder die Marke fast vergessen hat, einfach nochmal was für Handys rausbringen, natürlich im F2P-Modell mit Pay-To-Win Ansatz. Viel besser, als ein Müllspiel direkt für 5 € zu verkaufen. So kann man dem Kunden für Gold, Edelsteine, Hühner, Kaninchen oder Bambusratten locker im Schnitt 25€ entlocken. So, und jetzt ist die Marke endgültig tot und ihr habt genug Geld verdient. Aber es sind ja noch genug in eurem Portfolio, zum Glück 

Grüße

Micha

PS: Satire aus.


----------



## crys_ (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube zu wenig Action-Spiele ist tatsächlich nicht das größte Problem bei EA...es gibt inzwischen einfach viele Kunden die generell einen Bogen um EA machen bzw. die Spiele nicht mehr bei Release zum Vollpreis kaufen sondern erst ein oder zwei Jahre später wenn sie endlich "fertig" sind und nur noch 10€ kosten. Das drückt natürlich den Gewinn und die Verkaufszahlen. Viele meiner Kollegen steigen jetzt erst von BF3 auf BF4 um, eine sehr weise Entscheidung wie ich finde. BF4 ist ein sehr geiles Spiel, am Anfang aber nahezu unspielbar und der ganze Spielspaß geht flöten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

> ob wir Gamern das bieten können, was vielleicht vorher noch nicht da war."


Wie wäre es für den Anfang den Gamern mal das zu bieten was es mal gab und wegen Starrsinnigkeit nicht mehr gibt?
Ihr braucht keine neuen Titel, einfach wirklich nur auf die Spieler hören und nur so zu tun. Beispiele gefällig? CoD mal wieder als WW II oder NfS mal wieder reines Markenspiel wie Porsche oder Motor City und das ganze mal ohne always on und Co,


----------



## BikeRider (17. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie wäre es für den Anfang den Gamern mal das zu bieten was es mal gab und wegen Starrsinnigkeit nicht mehr gibt?
> Ihr braucht keine neuen Titel, einfach wirklich nur auf die Spieler hören und nur so zu tun. Beispiele gefällig? CoD mal wieder als WW II oder NfS mal wieder reines Markenspiel wie Porsche oder Motor City und das ganze mal ohne always on und Co,



Und das bitte ohne Origin und Co.
Dann kaufe ich mir wieder EA-Spiele


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (17. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> CoD mal wieder als WW I_I_



Also das Thema ist doch sowas von ausgelutscht, dafür würde ich auch kein Geld investieren.

Back to the Roots, ja, aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben. 

Ich bin der Meinung es fehlen einfach neue Ideen, neue Spielkonzepte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

> Also das Thema ist doch sowas von ausgelutscht, dafür würde ich auch kein Geld investieren.


WW II Shooter gibt es ja schon so lange keine mehr daher kann in dem Bereich durchaus mal wieder etwas kommen. Den Neuzeitschrott oder Capt. Future gehört da eher in die Tonne


----------



## patriotwarrior (17. Oktober 2015)

wenn man  heute eine umfrage machen würde, wo alle cod spieler entscheiden würden, welches spiel rauskommen soll, würden die meisten sagen, dass es wieder ein WW2 shooter werden soll, weil die zukunftssache einfach jetzt ausgelutscht wird bzw . wurde


----------



## rv112 (17. Oktober 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube zu wenig Action-Spiele ist tatsächlich nicht das größte Problem bei EA...es gibt inzwischen einfach viele Kunden die generell einen Bogen um EA machen bzw. die Spiele nicht mehr bei Release zum Vollpreis kaufen sondern erst ein oder zwei Jahre später wenn sie endlich "fertig" sind und nur noch 10€ kosten. Das drückt natürlich den Gewinn und die Verkaufszahlen. Viele meiner Kollegen steigen jetzt erst von BF3 auf BF4 um, eine sehr weise Entscheidung wie ich finde. BF4 ist ein sehr geiles Spiel, am Anfang aber nahezu unspielbar und der ganze Spielspaß geht flöten...



Finde ich garnicht. Selbst nach 500h BF4, ist BF4 nach wie vor weit entfernt von BF3. Besonders als geübtert Spieler hat man es in BF4 schwer. Sieht man jetzt schön an TDM Canals. In BF4 schafft man niemals die Stats, wie in BF3. Es ist in BF4 viel leichter für die Camper und Autosniper. Auch der Mapaufbau komm wie alle BF4 Maps nicht an die Qualität der BF3 Maps heran und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern, da BF4 für Anfänger und Neueinsteiger gedacht ist.


----------



## crys_ (17. Oktober 2015)

rv112 schrieb:


> Finde ich garnicht. Selbst nach 500h BF4, ist BF4 nach wie vor weit entfernt von BF3. Besonders als geübtert Spieler hat man es in BF4 schwer. Sieht man jetzt schön an TDM Canals. In BF4 schafft man niemals die Stats, wie in BF3. Es ist in BF4 viel leichter für die Camper und Autosniper. Auch der Mapaufbau komm wie alle BF4 Maps nicht an die Qualität der BF3 Maps heran und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern, da BF4 für Anfänger und Neueinsteiger gedacht ist.



Das war eher darauf gemünzt, dass sie sich den ganzen Stress im ersten Jahr mit Bugs etc. gespart haben und jetzt ein rundes Spiel haben. Ob man persönlich jetzt BF3 oder 4 besser findet ist was anderes  Mir macht BF4 mehr Spaß, BF3 habe ich aber nicht soo viel gespielt.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2015)

Also noch ein OpenWorld Action Spiel? Davon haben wir nicht genug,immer her damit


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2015)

"Von Ubisoft zu EA umgestiegen", große "AAA-Actionkracher",...

Ja ne, ist klar 
Da darf man von nun an also NOCH weniger erwarten.


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> "Von Ubisoft zu EA umgestiegen", große "AAA-Actionkracher",...
> 
> Ja ne, ist klar
> Da darf man von nun an also NOCH weniger erwarten.



Exakt meine Gedanken.


----------



## Ich 15 (17. Oktober 2015)

EA sollte einfach qualitative gute Spiele produzieren und nicht Ubisoft hinter laufen . Aus meiner Sicht gibt es keinen Mangel an "Actionkrachern" und ich bezweifle das sich die EA Qualität gegen die Konkurrenz durchsetzten kann. EA könnte ja einfach mal für alte Marken würdige Nachfolger entwickeln. Es ist z.B. äußerst peinlich für EA wie ein kleines Studio wie Colossal Order es schafft ein besseres SimCity zu entwickeln als die ursprünglichen "Erfinder" des Genre.  Den EA Spielen in den letzten Jahren fehlt es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen am Herzblut der Entwickler. EA versucht nicht mehr möglichst gute Spiele zu entwickeln sondern nur noch möglichst profitable. Da darf man sich nicht wundern wenn die Spieler abwandern.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2015)

rv112 schrieb:


> Finde ich garnicht. Selbst nach 500h BF4, ist BF4 nach wie vor weit entfernt von BF3. Besonders als geübtert Spieler hat man es in BF4 schwer. Sieht man jetzt schön an TDM Canals. In BF4 schafft man niemals die Stats, wie in BF3. Es ist in BF4 viel leichter für die Camper und Autosniper. Auch der Mapaufbau komm wie alle BF4 Maps nicht an die Qualität der BF3 Maps heran und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern, da BF4 für Anfänger und Neueinsteiger gedacht ist.



Schonmal mit guten Spielern gespielt? Die haben auch Stats die sehr gut sind. 
Leichter für Camper? Ah ja, natürlich, viel leichter, böse Camper. 
Autosniper? Du hast 500h BF4 gespielt? 1 Shot Headshot-Kill M417 sag ich da nur. Hör auf zu weinen, nur weil du nicht spielen kannst.

Zum Thema: 
Vielleicht mal ein Spiel in Ruhe entwickeln, ohne 3 Jahre vorher schon den tollen Season Pass, Digital Deluxe Mega Edition und dergleichen anzukündigen? 
Und den Entwicklern vielleicht einfach mal die Zeit geben (oder die Kohle für mehr Leute, was auch immer) die sie brauchen? 
Vielleicht weniger Wert auf Eyecandy und tolle Optik legen und mehr auf Spieltiefe oder Wiederspielwert achten? 
Vielleicht einfach mal aufhören irgendwelche Reboots zu machen die optisch und audiotechnisch super sind, aber denen im Vergleich zum Original der Umfang fehlt? 
Vielleicht nicht jedes Spiel extrem auf Casual-Gamer zuschneiden? Aber ok, damit wird man halt 5 Säcke Geld weniger machen. 
Vielleicht mal aufhören ständig von anderen Titeln zu klauen und es letztendlich trotzdem weit schlechter zu machen? Passiert ja sogar intern, BFH und BF4. 

Meine Gedanken, aber die interessieren EA nicht^^


----------



## IceGamer (17. Oktober 2015)

Es mangelt bei Weitem nicht an großen Namen/Lizenzen, aber EA hat die Gabe, jede Marke in Dreck zu verwandeln 

Vorweg: Wer will denn nen neuen WW2 Shooter?? Die Teile sind ausgelutscht, mein letzter war CoD2, das beste was es im WW2 zu spielen gab, besonders im Original, aber ich hab davon erstmal genug. Grundsätzlich von CoD oder Battlefield. Die Spiele sind doch reine Gelddruckmaschinen, wer will sich denn von kleinen Kindern beleidigen lassen und dann ein Spiel spielen, in dem man eigentlich nur den Abzug drücken muss?! Ja, das Setting sollte auch mal wechseln, aber das schlimme an CoD und fast allen Mainstream-Shootern ist, dass sie selbst auf "schwer" viel zu einfach sind.
Erzählt mir, was ihr wollt, aber CoD ist ein Witz, die Spielmechanik ist für Kinder und Konsoleros gemacht und Battlefield hat nichts mehr vom Glanz alter Tage. Es sieht besser aus, als 1942 oder Battlefield 2, aber es spielt sich einfach nicht sonderlich geil. 

Dabei könnte EA doch:

- Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem klassischen James Bond, früher waren die Spiele echt gut gemacht, bis es dann irgendwann nur noch billige Filmumsetzungen wurden.... 
- Medal of Honor könnte wieder was werden, wenn man eben nicht auf CoD macht, sondern mal ein anspruchsvolles Spiel entwickelt, da muss man dann aber mit rechnen, dass es eben nicht von jedem Kleinkind gekauft wird
- Star Wars hat fast unendliches Potential, aber nicht, wenn man alte Kunden mit som neuen Schrott vergrault... Battlefront 1/2 waren richtig geil, beim Neuen fehlt es mir an allen Ecken und Enden an alten/bekannten Features. Die kommen dann als DLC oder?? 
- und zu guter Letzte meine ehemalige Lieblingsserie: Command & Conquer. Blizzard macht es doch vor, RTS ist wieder gefragt, aber bitte nicht so einen modernen Quatsch integrieren, KEINE Mikropayments, KEINE Kindergrafik, wo alles kunterbunt ist, KEIN "vereinfachter Basenbau" oder ähnliches.... Zu einem sehr guten RTS gehört ein HQ, dann Strom, Erz/Öl/Tiberium-Fabrik und dann Techgebäude etc. und das alles baue ich. 

=> EA will AAA-Titel?? Die Lizenzen haben sie, aber wer Kunden sein beschis§enes Origin aufzwängen will, "free-to-play" = pay-to-win dem treuen Kunden verkaufen will und einfach mal klassische Spieleserien völlig vom Ursprung abwandelt, der hat es eben nicht anders verdient. Battlefront ist für mich das perfekte Beispiel. Man ist nicht daran interessiert, die Kunden glücklich zu machen, sondern man möchte AAA-Spiele, damit man mehr Geld bekommt. Diese Heuchlertruppe kann mir vorerst gestohlen bleiben


----------



## Gamer1970 (17. Oktober 2015)

Von EA kommt mir nichts mehr auf die Platte... das einzige was ich von denen noch habe, ist SWTOR (ohne Abo) und Dead Space 2.

EA, von mir seht ihr nie wieder auch nur einen Cent. Ihr habt uns Jahrelang hingehalten, verarscht, betrogen, gegängelt, ignoriert und abgezockt... gute Spielestudios ruiniert und aufgelöst und ganze Spiele-Franchises vernichtet mit eurer blinden Geldgier. Ich hoffe inständig auf euer Ende.  



IceGamer schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit über EA



Amen.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Oktober 2015)

Gamer1970 schrieb:


> Von EA kommt mir nichts mehr auf die Platte... das einzige was ich von denen noch habe, ist SWTOR (ohne Abo) und Dead Space 2.
> 
> EA, von mir seht ihr nie wieder auch nur einen Cent. Ihr habt uns Jahrelang hingehalten, verarscht, betrogen, gegängelt, ignoriert und abgezockt... gute Spielestudios ruiniert und aufgelöst und ganze Spiele-Franchises vernichtet mit eurer blinden Geldgier. Ich hoffe inständig auf euer Ende.
> 
> ...



 Bei mir auch nicht.
Ich spiele noch die alten EA-Titel, die kein Origin benötigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2015)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Dabei könnte EA doch:
> 
> - Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem klassischen James Bond, früher waren die Spiele echt gut gemacht, bis es dann irgendwann nur noch billige Filmumsetzungen wurden....
> - Medal of Honor könnte wieder was werden, wenn man eben nicht auf CoD macht, sondern mal ein anspruchsvolles Spiel entwickelt, da muss man dann aber mit rechnen, dass es eben nicht von jedem Kleinkind gekauft wird
> ...



Pfff, wozu noch mehr Action und Shooter? EA verwurstet doch jetzt schon in jedem ihrer Titel beide Genre, sei es Dragon Age, sei es BF, sei es Mass Effect, ect.
Ich brauche weiß Gott nicht noch mehr Action super duper, imba, mega geilo open world Shooter Games, das gibt es inzwischen wie Sand am Meer.

EA soll mal lieber wieder ein paar Spiele produzieren die eben nicht genau in diese Genre fallen, wie wärs mal wieder mit einem richtig guten Dungeon Keeper, Theme Park, oder Sim City, oder ein ordentliches partybased-RPG im Stil eines Baldurs Gate, oder ein richtig gutes an Tiberium Sun orientiertes C&C, oder ein richtiges C&C im Stil von Generals oder Red Allert 1?
EA sitzt auf einem haufen genialer Spielerechte und Marken und macht nichts daraus und das einzige was ihnen einfällt ist: "Müssen GTA und AC kopieren, geben nicht genug Actionspiele, uga uga!"

Ich kann ehrlich schon seit ein paar Jahren keine Ubisoft und EA-Spiele mehr genau aus dem Grund sehen. Ist doch alles nur noch uniformer Mist, alles Acrtion, selten mal was mit einer ordentlichen Tiefe, oder gute Spieleserien werden gar kaputt gemacht um sie in das immer gleiche Muster zu pressen.

Wirkliche Vielfalt und abweichende spielerische Konzepte findet man doch heute nur noch abseits großer Publisher wie Zenimax, EA, Ubisoft, Blizzard und 2K Games.
Oft bei Studios die die Großen Publisher nicht mal mit der Arschbacke anschauen würden.

Darum sind die letzten Jahre auch Spiele wie Titan Quest, Fallout: New Vegas, Divinity: Original Sin, Pillars of Eternity, The Witcher 2 & 3, sowie Cities: Skylines die Spiele gewesen die mich wirklich angesprochen haben und nicht der immer gleiche Aufguss von Assassins Creed 40, Far Cry (Creed) 67, Dragon Age (Effect) 29 und Mass Effect 110, sowie das völlig vermurkste Sim City 5.

Mit so einem Zeug kann mich eine Firma wie  EA nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen vorlocken, da spiel ich dann doch lieber die zuerst aufgezählten Spiele und verzichte auf noch mehr immer gleiche "Action", "Shooter" und schlecht gemachte "Open World" Spiele.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken, aber die interessieren EA nicht^^



Warum sollten sie auch? ^^
Man kann über EA und dessen Entwicklerstudios sagen ,was man will aber wirtschaftlich machen sie schon Vieles richtig.
Wozu großartig umdenken,wenn es doch auch so wunderbar klappt und man den Gewinn maximieren kann?
Das gilt eben nicht nur für EA ,sondern auch viele andere größere Firmen.Der Fokus liegt eben auf den größten Gewinn.Da interessieren einen größere Experimente nicht,da nimmt man lieber die sicheren Millionen mit und richtet sich nach den Kunden.

Mein letztes gekauftes EA Spiel war ME2 vor 5 Jahren.Seitdem reizt mich von ihnen nichts mehr und für sowas wie DA:I (noch ein stupides OpenWorld Spiel yes ) kriegen sie erst recht nicht mein Geld.Aber das wird EA auch nicht interessieren,denn sie verdienen halt trotzdem genug.Aber es gibt ja auch abseits des Triple A Markts genug schöne Titel,habe damit kein Problem.


----------



## Silverfalcon (17. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem liegt aber nicht nur bei Publishern wie EA und Co sondern auch daran, dass die meisten Käufer nunmal Konsolero-Junkies sind.
Die kommen nach Hause von der Arbeit oder Schule und wollen einfach nur ihr Hirn abschalten und trotzdem das Spiel gewinnen.
Daher kaufen Sie nur so nen Action-Einheitsbrei in dem man nicht nachdenken muss.
Der Publisher reagiert leider also nur auf das Spielverhalten dieser Leute.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem bei EA ist EA.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

> Die kommen nach Hause von der Arbeit oder Schule und wollen einfach nur ihr Hirn abschalten und trotzdem das Spiel gewinnen.
> Daher kaufen Sie nur so nen Action-Einheitsbrei in dem man nicht nachdenken muss.


Natürlich will man abschalten und auch gewinnen. Generell wird es einem ja auch nicht mehr leicht gemacht, übertriebene Bossgegner, nicht enden wollende Gegner und auf der anderen Seite unmögliche Speicherpunkte oder sogar ganz fehlende.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mal funktionierende Spiele ohne viele DLCs rauszubringen, so wie zB. GTA V?
Dann könnte man auch mal wieder was kaufen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Oktober 2015)

Egal was scheiss €A in Zukunft rausbringt bevor ich mir von denen noch ein einziges Spiel kaufe werfe ich meinen PC aus dem Fenster


----------



## Ruptet (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich stimme dem Ganzen schon zu, dass die Qualität der Spiele massiv abgenommen hat, allerdings steigen auch die Anforderungen der Spieler von Jahr zu Jahr ebenso massiv an, vorallem bei den Kindern der "PC-Masterrace" - Jammern auf höchstem Niveau ist ihr Hobby.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich steigen mit der Hardware auch die Ansprüche aber wenn sollte da nicht nur der sprichwörtliche schöne Teller auf dem Tisch stehen.


----------



## Dedde (18. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal funktionierende Spiele ohne viele DLCs rauszubringen, so wie zB. GTA V?
> Dann könnte man auch mal wieder was kaufen.


zumindest kostenlose dlcs. aber ein story dlc wäre so langsam mal was feines. da würde ich sogar ein paar euro springen lassen wenn nötig. mp inhalte gibts echt genug und das kostenlos


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem Ganzen schon zu, dass die Qualität der Spiele massiv abgenommen hat, allerdings steigen auch die Anforderungen der Spieler von Jahr zu Jahr ebenso massiv an, vorallem bei den Kindern der "PC-Masterrace" - Jammern auf höchstem Niveau ist ihr Hobby.


Ich glaub_ qualitative Ansprüche _haben vor dem Horizont speziell bei "dieser" Spielerschaft eine ganz andere Bedeutung 
Da wird doch eh nur die Spannweite des Phallus anhand von Variablen wie der Anzahl der Achievements oder Unlocks errechnet.

Wäre schön, wenn es bei neuen Titeln auch mal um das Gameplay ginge...


----------



## Leob12 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem Ganzen schon zu, dass die Qualität der Spiele massiv abgenommen hat, allerdings steigen auch die Anforderungen der Spieler von Jahr zu Jahr ebenso massiv an, vorallem bei den Kindern der "PC-Masterrace" - Jammern auf höchstem Niveau ist ihr Hobby.



Ist die Forderung nach dedicated Servern oder kein Framecap Jammern auf höchstem Niveau?


----------



## Kinguin (18. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich glaub_ qualitative Ansprüche _haben vor dem Horizont speziell bei "dieser" Spielerschaft eine ganz andere Bedeutung
> Da wird doch eh nur die Spannweite des Phallus anhand von Variablen wie der Anzahl der Achievements oder Unlocks errechnet.
> Wäre schön, wenn es bei neuen Titeln auch mal um das Gameplay ginge...



Die Frage ist wieder wozu soll man das machen (aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht) ?Die Entwickler/Publisher machen halt so weiter,weil es schlicht kein Umdenken benötigt.
Die Mehrheit schreit nach dem dicksten Grafikblockbuster.Und die,die meckern sind eben eine Minderheit,bzw sind nur am Schreien,kaufen teilweise das Spiel aber trotzdem bzw denken sich "Ich bestrafe EA damit,dass ich mir das Spiel aus dem Ausland oder als billig Key hole".Ja sehr effektiv.
Aber irgendwann ist der Markt übersättigt,jeder Hype endet irgendwann und dann wird wieder irgendwas Anderes gesucht.Fürs Erste erwarte ich aber keine großen Experimente bei den Publishern/Entwicklern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich glaub_ qualitative Ansprüche _haben vor dem Horizont speziell bei "dieser" Spielerschaft eine ganz andere Bedeutung
> Da wird doch eh nur die Spannweite des Phallus anhand von Variablen wie der Anzahl der Achievements oder Unlocks errechnet.
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn es bei neuen Titeln auch mal um das Gameplay ginge...


Geht leider gnadenlos unter .
Mal ehrlich was nutzen denen die Kracher wie GTA wenn der PC Part so spät kommt und damit das Game völlig uninteressant geworden ist. Ich persönlich würde dafür nicht mal ne Ost Mark spenden


----------

